# Boat Blinds



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I have added a pontoon boat to the fleet and was thinking of what type of blind I want to put together..... and ideas and or what do or not would be appreciated... pics are always welcome.... thanks for any input... it is a small pontoon boat only 16 ft but it is on a trailer....


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters (Apr 16, 2006)

I have built several blinds for use on saginaw bay. Any thing you may build remember the size will catch alot of wind. We used 1in. cable and huge anchors that would dig in the ground to hold them in place. because of the anchor size we had them custom made. Nothing off the shelf would come close to holding something that size. Just something for you to think about!


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

We never had problems anchoring our pontoon on the bay. We Drove in a 2" steel pipe in the ground. Took a section of 3/8" wire rope attach one end to the pontoon the other end to a tire. Put the tire over the pipe. This acts as a shock absorber in big waves also the pontoon is allowed to rotate in any direction keeping the pontoon bow in to the waves.

Here's a pic of our 24' pontoon. We custom welded our blind out of 1" and 3/4" conduit. There was a walk thru center. When hunting we would add sections of cedar to break up the center of the toon.

I suggest using cedar for these big blinds. Its dosne't look natural but the mallards and blacks decoys VERY close to this type of camo. We wrapped the toon's frame in wire then camoed with different grasses then added the cedar.

We shot alot of birds out of this pontoon. Some days we would give the birds the 21 shot salute (7 guys hunting).

Good times..





















Kev


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Kevlar said:


> ...I suggest using cedar for these big blinds. Its dosne't look natural but the mallards and blacks decoys VERY close to this type of camo. We wrapped the toon's frame in wire then camoed with different grasses then added the cedar...Kev


Kev,

Funny I was just thinking about this the other day while being bored to tears in a meeting :help: I know the birds do decoy better to cedar vs. fast grass or other materials. So I'm thinking specifically about the fold-down boat blind that you helped me build...I know where I can get some cedar from a friend's swamp...has anyone ever tried attaching cedar pieces to a fold-down type boat blind? I'm thinking cut it up into small pieces, then kind of weave it over the existing fast grass, and tie it to the snow fence backing. Probably be pretty bulky when I'm done and may not fold down well, but I'm just curious if anyone has tried it. 

jd


----------



## no-fly-zone (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm getting a avery quickset for the blind this year and i was looking at that killer weed blind material. its more dense then ceder but it looks to me like it would have the same effect. anyone use this blind material or the quickset blinds? i have a 16ft with a 29horse mud buddy and the blind i built just wasnt handling it. 

thanks 
jake


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

kevlar is spot on with this. cedar makes a huge difference with puddlers. I can't explain it....it sorta odd watching a guy next to you with 5 times the size rig, drawing in mallards in open water to a jalopy of a blind...but those blinds have cedar on them.

I built a pontoon blind this past fall but never completely finished it (no camo), i will try to post pic's when i get home. the blind frame is designed pretty much like kev's but i used thinwall square tubing instead of conduit. I also sheeted mine with very thin galvanized. I still have to make the maiden voyage with it yet...wanna see how much weight i added to it with the blind.

Also, i removed the steering console and fabricated a steering lever that is mounted to the side of the blind up at the front so the driver can see while heading out from port. Like kev's ours also has a walk thru center and planned on using cedar bows to break up the gaps once setup.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...Like kev's ours also has a walk thru center and planned on using cedar bows to break up the gaps once setup, *and it also provides a nice walking spot for JD when he comes hunting with us this fall.*...:evilsmile


 he he he!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

"21 gun salute" -- just wait 5 more seconds and the ducks will be in range.


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

Definately use the cedar if your going to hunt the bay, I made the mistake of putting fastgrass on mine and watched the birds shy away to the cedar blinds. I spents probably $400 on fast grass which only lasted a couple of years. I'm now switching to cedar, little more work at the beginning of the year, but I've seen first hand it's the way to go.


----------

